
Amazon Facial Recognition Misidentified 1 in 5 California Lawmakers as Criminals - jmsflknr
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ne8wa8/amazons-facial-recognition-misidentified-1-in-5-california-lawmakers-as-criminals
======
salty_biscuits
1 in 5 wrong at 80% confidence threshold... At least it is well calibrated!

------
rficcaglia
Or they finally invented precog! :)

~~~
masonic
We did have four state legislators (both Calderon brothers, Yee, and Wright)
convicted of crimes and ousted in one term.

------
musicale
Mis-identified?;-)

~~~
romwell
* as the wrong criminals.

------
datkerneltrick
Ah laymen... 1 in 5 wrong at 80% threshold literally means the system is
working just as intended...

